
Clojure: Uniformly Sane - icey
http://blog.safaribooksonline.com/2013/07/23/clojure-uniformly-sane/
======
leishulang
while I do like clojure, its interopability makes the Homoiconicity slightly
ambiguous:

(+ a b)

(add a b)

(.add a b)

(Add. a b)

